
Show HN: Office Noise Generator (when you miss your co-workers' noise) - audiosampling
https://mynoise.net/NoiseMachines/openOfficeNoiseGenerator.php
======
ornornor
Office noise is the absolute worst part of working in an office for me.

------
ralphc
I'd hate it but I'm sure this will help some people.

------
Ancient
Love this! Thanks

